# 2013 Lange XT boot - first look!



## gymnast46 (Jan 12, 2012)

​
Check it out! 2013 Lange XT -The first boot that goes up as well as it comes down. 

Lange likes to call it the first "Adventure Boot"

Alpine Fit and Feel with AT function.

We'll be testing them extensively over the next few months and report on them here.

Available in 97 and 100 widths.

Will be available at the following prices:

Men's 130 - $699

Men's 120 - $649

Men's 110 - $599

Men's 100 - $549

Women's 100 - $599

Women's 90 $499


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 12, 2012)

gymnast46 said:


> ​
> Check it out! 2013 Lange XT -The first boot that goes up as well as it comes down.
> 
> Lange likes to call it the first "Adventure Boot"
> ...



Looking for testers?  :wink:


----------



## kickstand (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow - that is one sharp looking boot.  I think I'll be in the market for new boots next season and I'm currently in Langes (old L10's).  If these end up being a good match to my foot and skiing ability/style (don't need anything for AT), I'm all over it.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 12, 2012)

I volunteer to test.

I thought the Lange Superblaster had a walk mode to allow it to go up? Wouldn't that be Langes's first "Adventure Boot?"


----------



## drjeff (Jan 12, 2012)

Lange just builds seriously kick a$$ boots!


----------



## ski stef (Jan 12, 2012)

That boot is sick. I'm on lange's this year and love them. Definitely not for everyone but if they it your foot properly they are amazingly comfortable


----------



## Glenn (Jan 13, 2012)

Cool looking boot. Keep us posted on the testing.


----------



## gymnast46 (Jan 13, 2012)

We have a tester on them today.  Stay tuned.....


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm eager to here about these, please post a report.  I like my Langes, unfortunately I don't like the local shop that sells them.


----------



## gymnast46 (Jan 13, 2012)

Just got the first call-in report from the mountain.

Comfortable - cushy liner

Ski/walk mode worked great on the snow and provided a nice range of movement.

Tester normally uses Lange RS 130 W.  Model tested was XT 130 LV.  He may need to push it out a little but it felt very good.

Its skiing characteristics were comparable to the RS 130.

Flex may be a tad softer than the RS 130.

Hope to have some on-snow photos soon.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for the review. Some follow up questions:

How heavy does it weigh? How many degrees forward does the upper cuff move in walk mode? Is there backward movement in walk mode?

I am assuming that the test model is the 100 width. Correct?

When you say conformable liner, do you mean that the boot can be heat-formed?

How was the fit of the liner? Does it grip the ankle in place?

I'm a fan of Langes and started out my skinning career on a WC120 (big mistake). I am very intrigued by this boot.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 13, 2012)

I clicked expecting a Lange girl picture. Very disappointed.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 13, 2012)

Langes are to ski boots as Grafs are to hockey skates, they don't fit my weird shaped feet!

Too bad, that is one sharp boot. I would be super interested in a alpine boot that offered AT features. Maybe other makers will follow.


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 14, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> I clicked expecting a Lange girl picture. Very disappointed.



I was thinking now that I have 2 pairs of Langes the RS 130 and next year's 130XT, I could throw on a speedo and a wig and do a classic Lange shot!!

My Test Drive of the 2013 Lange 130XT LV
Size 26.5 306mm
5'8" 195 lbs Foot Size 9.5 EE 

In the interest of full disclosure, I am not a paid employee of the Rossignol Sports Group. I'm the GM/Buyer for www.SuburbanSkiAndBike.com a specialty ski and bike shop in the mountain town of Berlin CT. All joking aside, I'm an avid BC skier both on Telemark and Alpine gear and a PSIA Nordic member.

Lets start by saying I was very excited to get a pair of these boots to test out. I currently have a pair of Dalbello Virus Tours that I've skied on for the past two seasons and my new "go to" alpine boot is the Lange RS130 Wide. This morning, I literally grabbed the box of boots, jumped in my car and drove the 40 minutes to nearby Ski Sundown. I pulled the packing material out of the boots and dropped my foot in. I was immediately amazed by how nice the liner fit. And for you Lange fans like me, the best part was the boot fit like a Lange!  Next, I clicked into my skis, an Elan 888 with Marker Baron Bindings. The Lange 130XT has a DIN sole so it will work with most AT and Alpine bindings (Sorry no Tech inserts for the Dyna-Fiddle Fans). 

We're lucky to have nearby Ski Sundown available to test equipment. It's amazing that with the weather we've had, they are 100% open with great coverage and conditions.  Now, it was time to ski. As soon as I made my first turns, I knew this boot was a home run, it has almost the same feel as my RS 130 boot. I made some short, long, and medium radius turns and everything seemed familiar. At the bottom of the run and in the lodge I checked out the tour/walk mode.  In my opinion, it seems to have more range of motion than the ever popular Black Diamond Factor but not as much as my before mentioned Virus. I'll report back on this design feature when I do my first Tour with this boot in the near future. 

Thor Verdonk and the Italians have hit another ball out of the park with this design. I can't tell you how excited I am to sell Lange boots in our store.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the review.  That is sweet looking boot.  

I am looking forward to your updated review once you have taken a tour in them.  

I am currently eyeing a boot that will serve me well on piste and off piste.  I won't get but a 1 or 2 tours in a year, so it needs to perform well on the slopes/inbounds as well have a decent walking mode.


----------



## kickstand (Jan 17, 2012)

skidmarks said:


> My Test Drive of the 2013 Lange 130XT LV
> Size 26.5 306mm
> 5'8" 195 lbs Foot Size 9.5 EE
> 
> Thor Verdonk and the Italians have hit another ball out of the park with this design.



Looks like we're about the same size - hopefully these boots will fit me as well, too.

Thanks for the review....


----------



## skidmarks (Jan 17, 2012)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Thanks for the review.  That is sweet looking boot.
> 
> I am looking forward to your updated review once you have taken a tour in them.
> 
> I am currently eyeing a boot that will serve me well on piste and off piste.  I won't get but a 1 or 2 tours in a year, so it needs to perform well on the slopes/inbounds as well have a decent walking mode.



I'll let you know for sure as soon as I take a tour in them. The Tour/Walk mode is also a great number 2 mode!!!


----------

